
Ask HN: How do you re-energize after getting burnt out? - kevando
Whether it&#x27;s burn out from a shitty sprint, or after years working at a company - I&#x27;d love to hear ways this community likes to find motivation and inspiration again.
======
Mendenhall
For me personally as someone who does design and illustration type work I go
back to the things I fell in love with as a kid that got me into being
creative. I look through old comic books/books old instruction manuals from
tape and floppy video games, cartoons I have not looked at in a long time etc.
I find it rekindles that old sort of excitement and newness of everything and
reminds me I can try or do whatever I want.

I also go out into nature and disconnect from everything for awhile. I will
walk through nature and constantly find things I have never seen before and
draw inspiration from it. I find that really brings me back to the basics and
allows me to clear my head.

------
IntoBot
Disconnect from everything that drained your energy. Stop thinking/over-
thinking about it. Take sometime to do what you like & Chill for a while! This
always helps me to come up with better decision or solutions because when I
focus too much on pursuing sth or achieving sth, I get burnt out and no
positive results, just putting so much energy which goes to ----> waste! (I'm
better at saying it than doing it :D but most of the time that I remember
this, it helps!)

